# Chelsea Manning taken into custody for refusing to testify before secret grand jury



## medicchick (Mar 8, 2019)

> On Friday, after refusing to answer the grand jury’s questions, U.S. District Judge Claude Hilton found Manning in contempt of court and ordered her to be held in jail until she decides to testify or until the grand jury concludes its work -- which could be up to 18 months, a lawyer for Manning said.



Bwahahahaha they still found a way to jail it's ass.
Chelsea Manning taken into custody for refusing to testify before secret grand jury


----------



## Gunz (Mar 8, 2019)

Jesus H. Christ, that is one ugly motherfucker and I'm still gagging over @Teufel 's helmet pic on the . thread.


----------



## Dame (Mar 8, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Jesus H. Christ, that is one ugly motherfucker and I'm still gagging over @Teufel 's helmet pic on the . thread.


Never read @Teufel's posts in the . thread.

Maybe Manning was lonely.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 8, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> that is one ugly motherfucker


I don't know....if the mood was right....


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 8, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don't know....if the mood was right....


  Oh boy.  One of these days we're going to have to meet so I can get you out of the house...


----------



## Brill (Mar 8, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don't know....if the mood was right....



Snow THAT deep in MN?


----------



## Gunz (Mar 8, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don't know....if the mood was right....



He looks like Michael Cera with makeup...and Michael Cera ain't no prize.

Google Image Result for https://i.ytimg.com/vi/856NF6u4YRU/maxresdefault.jpg

There's no makeup in the world that's gonna help either one of them.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 8, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> He looks like Michael Cera with makeup...and Michael Cera ain't no prize.
> 
> Google Image Result for https://i.ytimg.com/vi/856NF6u4YRU/maxresdefault.jpg



I'm not risking a click on that link...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 8, 2019)

Perhaps we can lock Bradley up for awhile.


----------



## AWP (Mar 8, 2019)

I guarantee you that we have at least one member, my money's on a Marine, who is thinking "It isn't Thailand but, eh, maybe..."


----------



## Muppet (Mar 9, 2019)

Manning is one ugly dude. "We got this!". Remember when that toad ran for an elected office? With a felony treason charge? In socialist Maryland.....


----------



## Brill (Mar 9, 2019)

Muppet said:


> Manning is one ugly dude. "We got this!". Remember when that toad ran for an elected office? With a felony treason charge? In socialist Maryland.....



Received quite a bit of support but he was running against the old guard so he never had a chance. Probably would have won had he ran for a House seat honestly.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 9, 2019)

AWP said:


> I guarantee you that we have at least one member, my money's on a Marine, who is thinking "It isn't Thailand but, eh, maybe..."




The Marine/Southeast Asia reference makes me uncomfortable so just for the record, it ain't me. Having clarified that, even at 0300 after 8 months at sea on a Chinese junk, hammered on Singapore Slings with Mezcal chasers, she's still too goddam nasty.

Although, some of those "ladies" in Bangkok aren't so bad at first glance...


----------



## Gunpowder (Mar 9, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> The Marine/Southeast Asia reference makes me uncomfortable so just for the record, it ain't me. Having clarified that, even at 0300 after 8 months at sea on a Chinese junk, hammered on Singapore Slings with Mezcal chasers, she's still too goddam nasty.
> 
> Although, some of those "ladies" in Bangkok aren't so bad at first glance...



You Nam boys be watching out for those boy girls....


----------

